# Bloch 174



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2015)

n°53 in 1941


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Could have parked it better...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)

It seems the pilot didn't cope with the bend.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2015)

Always loved the huge verticals on this plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

PHOTO AVION ORIGINALE BOMBARDIER BLOCH 175 A3 A ORAN LA SENIA 1942 | eBay
PHOTO AVION ORIGINALE BOMBARDIER BLOCH 174 A3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BLOCH 175 No 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Foto #2 : Deutsches Beute Flugzeug französiche Maschine Balkenkreuz Kennung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)




----------

